# Need advice for orchestra arrangement



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello guys. Can I get some tips and criticism regarding this arrangement based on Beethoven's piano piece woo 52? it goes up to the trio.


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Overall a solid effort. Here are some remarks.

1) Rethink the Vln. 2 part, you have unresolved dissonances in mm. 4 and 8. Also, the Vln. 1 isn't what the original score has.
2) Your flutes are too low sometimes. Anything below C5 (approx) will not project well unless it's stuff like a solo in _piano_, and the instrument doesn't "shine" until G5. Move an octave up or give it to another instrument. In general you're underusing the flute's most brilliant register.
3) Yor oboe is higher than the flute in at least one spot
4) Indicate the a2 passages and the solo passages for the winds
5) How many winds are you using? Write it on the score. I think 3 trumpets and 2 horns? That's a bit strange, 1 trumpet in _forte_ sounds as loud as 2 horns.
6) The score should be transposed
7) Ugh trumpet voice leading in 1:08
8.1) Not sure about the woodwind chords around 1:08. There are many ways to voice chords with the winds and there's some personal taste involved, but complex interlockings like this are prone to balance problems, e.g. the top oboe note will be quite different to the low one. When using interlockings, care must be taken to use the same kind of register in all instruments, fl1, ob's and cl's are in quite "good" registers, but fl2 (B4) is quite weaker (and fl1 is a tiny bit weak still). Instead of interlocking, stacking all the woodwinds (or only a bit of overlap if one instrument is a bit weak and needs reinforcement) is the safest bet and the classical default.

8.2) Memorize Adler's chart on instrument registers. Also, you have a gap in the chord, which is something Rimski tells us to avoid (missing D5).

Cheers!


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you so much for the reply.

1) I can change that, I think it just sounded clearer this way with the software
2) Changed. I will give the flute chances to shine in the trio
3) Changed.
4) Will do this.
5) Yea those 3 trumpets was a mistake. I hope I kept it 2 of each.
6) Will transpose when finished. 
What do you mean ugh trumpet voice leading? :lol: Wrong notes?

update: does the trio start ok?


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Swosh said:


> What do you mean ugh trumpet voice leading? :lol: Wrong notes?


You need to resolve the leading tone and the seventh, this is music theory 101



Swosh said:


> update: does the trio start ok?


The flute register is now ok. But you have a parallel unison between ob and fl, and the bsn Eb clashes with what it has over.

Seeing all this, I think you should work much more on your harmony theory before venturing into orchestration, or you'll be building a house from the roof. Pick a book like Piston's, or visit openmusictheory.com


----------

